# Adrian Willaert ensemble Cenquencento vs Singer Pur whom made the best Willaert?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay first of all i love this composer , so darn your asking me a hard one (anima mea = my soul) corpus spiritus?

I love Singer Pur= but i love Cenquencento two so im real darn scr*w*d sorry for this censored word, because i can't bash one over the other after hearing both result here what drawn my attention as musicologist amateur passionated audiophile art lover, in term of volume Singer Pur render more material madrigals and motets full set, but... cenquencento is sutch a promessing eensemble lovely voice i notice small ensemble does delivers a closer sound more intimate if you want, incredible Willaert release here , i tell yah, thee boy deprodundis order you to buy this cenquencento and im not yelling but give a chance to outsider composer more obscur from same ensemble Jean Guyot he fabuleous, for me at least.

But this post all about the surrealist genieous of Willaert, half a man half a god full blown humans and etheric music if well done,.

Do i have more Willaert i may never know whom i like the most nightmare there is probably another incredible miracle of an album an helios release of Willaert darn, im S word again, i can't tell you wich one i like best , these ensemble if pugilist would be similar size in glorium in profundis .

Therefore deprofundis says to be or not to be this old shakespearian enigma, i says both to be and not to be at the same time , im factual, im fair play if a good album is good my ears will noticed perhaps, do i have more exiting Willaert in this heavy weight ensemble of similar talent or proportion let's see here , wait.. i go check in library(tedieous).

I happen to have two more album of full time Adrian Willaert hmm hmm the naxos whom is purist but drab im sorry mister summerly i dont beleive in bashing you did better i love in you recording salute pal, but the ricercare i most listen again ,we may never know what is the definitive Willaert ihe is such an acclaim accomplish composer a gold medalist among polyphony of school of burgundy= un compositeur phare.

So in the procces one most listen to a lot of Willaert indulge in the depth ala deprofundis, and listen to countles hour and hour and hour of awesome music.

Name your ultimate Willaert release among the vs battle and are there other release that are , breath taking pretty , magical, and enchanting in a way, Adrian Willaert is easy to get into , at least for me, i got into it wright away i remenber several year ago like 10 yrs ago now i worship is excellence ,his skills , his crafted wonder of madrigal,motets , missa, songs.

I will sound like your parents even if dead you will see , sonn or daughter if you hated Willaert music you hate music im that convinced and advocat of his works, we should make a movie whit Willaert like chronical of Flemish life during his time whit him as a hero or story teller, whit principal actor plaaying franco flemish composers this would be huddge i tell yah?

What to make of deprofundis assertement and rambling over Willaert,,, i wonder what William S Sydis think of Willaert music, what about Einstein,, they would all hail and acclaim him has greater god among pantheon of polyphony whit warm enthousiam and devotion.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Willaert I have enjoyed most was a concert in Venice by Ensemble Weser-Renaissance. It may have been the selection of madrigals, they were focusing on his Venetian music. On commercial recordings I remember quite thinking that the music in Antonio Eros Negri's recording on Stradivarius called La Villanesche was _potentially_ good, but was ruined by a rigid pulse,

There's so much music by him, and so little recorded, that it's hard for me to get a handle on what he was about. I should like to hear Marco Longhini's Willaert, because his Gesualdo and Verdelot were exceptional I thought.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I listened to this a lot yesterday. It is delightful, a life enhancing recording of very agreeable music, sung with refinement and enthusiasm, passion. Any reservations I had in the past about the pulse being stiff seem like grouching now. Essential to have I'd say.

(Another example of a recording ruined by the Spotify transfer, lossless downloads are available from Presto and my appreciation of it was transformed once I took the plunge.)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> View attachment 116506
> 
> 
> I listened to this a lot yesterday. It is delightful, a life enhancing recording of very agreeable music, sung with refinement and enthusiasm, passion. Any reservations I had in the past about the pulse being stiff seem like grouching now. Essential to have I'd say.
> ...


Great finding,I feel morally obligated to listen to this, something tells me it's worthy attention, thank you oh kind sir= merci Cher monsieur Mandryka mes salutions distingué & Respectueuse, Dans Les règles de l'art biensur Cela va sans dire.

P.S que penser vous de L'ensemble Capella Prathensis, moi je les trouves tres douer ,tres bon, j'ai plusieurs albums d'eux ,tres excellent. :tiphat: ou j'ai presque oublier j'adore mes albums de l'ensemble prodigieux,prestigieux: New York Polyphony, quelle classe ,et du talent,ils n'en manquent point, une chose est sur.Pardonner Moi cette paranthese je devais vous en parler).Je fumes fort impressionée.

I was telling to *Mandryka* my appreciation for his subjection and mine own finding out of the blue and of course thank him for is taste, in the end, impressive poster


----------

